# Hello Chicken Lovers!



## Annieschickens (Jan 9, 2013)

I just joined this forum today ~ I am so excited!! Received 4 young hens for Christmas ~ They aren't laying yet. 
I have a Welsummer, a Black Orpington, and two Blue Marans. I'm enjoying them very much! I have a lot to learn and look forward to hearing from you all. Happy to be here, Annie from Nashville, TN


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Welcome Annie! I have many breeds but my favorite right now are my Silkies!


----------



## Annieschickens (Jan 9, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> Welcome Annie! I have many breeds but my favorite right now are my Silkies!


Silkies are gorgeous!! I hope to have one some day!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Annie from Nashville, from me in NW Alabama!! We have family in Gallatin and it is beautiful there!! Glad to have you here!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi Annie! Welcome aboard the forum! Welcome to chickenhood!


----------



## Treehouse (Nov 2, 2012)

Annieschickens said:


> I just joined this forum today ~ I am so excited!! Received 4 young hens for Christmas ~ They aren't laying yet.
> I have a Welsummer, a Black Orpington, and two Blue Marans. I'm enjoying them very much! I have a lot to learn and look forward to hearing from you all. Happy to be here, Annie from Nashville, TN


tell us more about your set up. we are nosey! did you photo and register a coop?


----------



## Annieschickens (Jan 9, 2013)

Treehouse said:


> tell us more about your set up. we are nosey! did you photo and register a coop?


I have not photoed and registered my coop ~ how do I do that? Like I said, I'm new to all this heehee


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Greetings and welcome aboard Annie!!!


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Welcome, Annie. Love Nashville. Lived in Knoxville for 5 years and made a lot of trips to Nashville! You'll have some pretty eggs from your hens.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome Annieschickens! Welcome from NJ USA. Hope you enjoy your visit.


----------



## Treehouse (Nov 2, 2012)

Annieschickens said:


> I have not photoed and registered my coop ~ how do I do that? Like I said, I'm new to all this heehee


I'm new too. but here's what helped me: go to "forums". "tech support." "tell me how", posted by fuzzy butt. follow that thread to where Fuzzy answered me, Treehouse, and included the link to how to register. I have no business directing you, so if somebody else answers your query, ignore the novice here.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Welcome! Glad you're here.


----------



## Annieschickens (Jan 9, 2013)

Treehouse said:


> I'm new too. but here's what helped me: go to "forums". "tech support." "tell me how", posted by fuzzy butt. follow that thread to where Fuzzy answered me, Treehouse, and included the link to how to register. I have no business directing you, so if somebody else answers your query, ignore the novice here.


Thank you for your help! I'll work on it tomorrow!


----------



## Annieschickens (Jan 9, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> Hi Annie from Nashville, from me in NW Alabama!! We have family in Gallatin and it is beautiful there!! Glad to have you here!


Is that your English Bulldog? I have one too! PS: My grandchildren live in Madison, AL


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome from me here in New York...you will *LOVE* it here!! Jen


----------



## new2coop (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm in New York in Rockland. Welcome!


----------

